
Bad Beers JSON Corpus - cosenal
https://github.com/dariusk/corpora/blob/master/data/foods/bad_beers.json
======
smacktoward
I suspect that the list of 100 lowest-scored beers on BeerAdvocate probably
overlaps substantially with the list of the world's 100 best-selling beers...

~~~
below43
This appears to be a North American beer list (generally speaking) so I’m not
sure it would necessarily overlap a World Best Seller list substantially.

